# Carpet Bombing



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

what happened to the good ole' days of carpet bombing?:whoohoo: 

lookout below!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Let the pigeons loose.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow! Thats amazing!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

More cigar carnage - I love this place!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

ownage?? I say Hell Yeah


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

WTG, Reminds me of the good old days of CL........Six months ago!!! Way to bring back the spirit!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Christmas carnage,gotta love it


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

mmm, carpet. looks good!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Alot of CL members are going to have a VERY Merry Christmas!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Snap! Hutchy's gone nuts!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Dayum!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

How can something be so very beautiful yet scary at the same time?


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok things are deffenitly getting out of control here, I'm not going to be able to leave the bomb shelter till after the new year good thing I have some vaction time saved up


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I love the smell of cigars in the morning.:biggrin:


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Duck and cover:whoohoo:


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Where were you when they shot Apocalypse Now ?


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

There will be ash and wrapping paper everywhere!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> How can something be so very beautiful yet scary at the same time?


My thoughts exactly:lol:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

dHutch is dMan!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

hiding spot....check
paralyzing fear of the mailman....check
inability to answer the doorbell....check
whimpering tears of fear....check
alright now im ready
do your worst dhutch


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

had to get the old B-52 outa the hanger....it was getting lonely


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

oh the humanity/joy


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

My God man, you trying to kill people or what! Hope I haven't pissed you off lately!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice arsenal!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The smell of Napalm in the morning with my cup of Joe and a Stogie--- what terror!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

you remember to put the swisher sweets in those right? jk...killer bomb!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Now that's SHOCK AND AWE...*


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

WTG Hootch!!!


----------

